# What shampoo do you use on dog?



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Just curious


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Love this product 
http://www.earthbath.com/shampoo.php

I have also used johnson and johnson's baby shampoo too....very gentle.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I like the oatmeal shampoos for dogs, not sure what the brand name is .


----------



## theprodigy001 (Jan 25, 2011)

i also use a oatmeal based dog shampoo...i always hear that you should not wash your dog alot...how come? how many times a month is ok to wash your dog?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Id say only once a month if that , pretty much as needed. obviously if you are showing you want a spotless clean dog but over bathing washes away the natural body oils and can casue skin iritation and dry flakey skin making matters worse. for spot cleaning I use natural baby wipes { without perfumes} they work great for faces and paws ect. and adding fish oils to there food helps keep there skin and coat healthy as well.


----------



## theprodigy001 (Jan 25, 2011)

i was talking to this one girl who uses baby oil after baths.is that safe to use?and what would it do?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

My pup was alergic to all kinds of things. I finally did my research and what I use already was best for him. Lots of pet owners have used it and its totally safe and good for their skin. Some feel its pricy for a dog, but it takes care of his smell for about 2 weeks and he has no skin issues or rash at all, and other stuff used to make him raw.

I use the conditioner too. You can get it at stores or online shipping is free. Its 100% natural and gentle and a mix of 25 pure flower and plant essences.

shampure(tm) shampoo. shampoo. hair care. Aveda - products that nurture.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Not too sure on that one , I would worry about using oils on the coats as it would most likely just attract dirt and would rub off on your furniture and clothes ect. The only oil I have ever used on an animal is { baby oil for my horses nose and eyes for shows makes them pop , but it collects all sorts of dust and stuff constantly have to clean, and skin so soft oil from avon if you mix it half and half it works great for a bug repellant safe for animals and kids , used that for our horses kept flys away} for helping the coat you would see a better result in feeding the fish oils rather then puttin baby oil on the coat JMO


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

GOOD BUDDY Shampoo & Conditioner | www.castorpolluxpet.com


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

theprodigy001 said:


> i was talking to this one girl who uses baby oil after baths.is that safe to use?and what would it do?


Just on me, it could cause you to burn faster in the sun, dogs need sunblock too, especially on their belly's and noses if your in the sun, baby oil would attract the sun more and might cause more burning.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Grrr it has a reply box over what you said so I can't read it my dumb phone...


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i use earthbath too. the oatmeal one.
aveeno baby wash on his face/ears. no conditioner though. his natural oils do that job.
1x a month. unless we've been at the beach or extra dirty hike.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

hypo allergenic puppy shampoo.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

I use Oster Naturals Shed Control Shampoo. It's oatmeal based, and really helps control shedding.
Oster Pet Shed Naturals Shampoo (078589-135-000)


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

If I need to get rid of flea's I use Dawn dish soap, just the old school kind that is blue. It works great. My dog doesn't get baths often, but the last couple times, I didn't have any dog shampoo so I used Johnson and Johnson baby shampoo. I figured it if was gentle enough for my son, it would be for the dog. And she got that fresh baby scent... hahaha


----------

